# AMSOIL Releases New Line of Extended Life Oil Filters



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

For those of you are leery of running your oil as long as recommended by the oil life monitoring system, which averages 8,500 miles according to GM, due to concerns that the oil filter can't perform that long, AMSOIL has just introduced a new line of filters rated for 25,000 miles or one year for normal service, 15,000 miles or one year for severe service. This new line of filters was developed in conjunction with Wix and Donaldson, highly respected companies in the filtration market. 

More info on these filters can be found here:
AMSOIL Ea Oil Filter

Product code for the GTO is EAO32.

Request a Free AMSOIL Catalog
AMSOIL Ordering Information
AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program

:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

No disrespect....but thats like takin a shower with your socks on. My filter gets changed every time. I cant go 8500 miles between changes either. I wouldnt be able to sleep at nite.....


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I know the synthetic oil technology has probably advanced to allow extended life but I can't shake my old school mentality that oil is relatively cheap compared to my 30k GTO. I also get concerned about combustion biproducts that end up in the oil, acids etc. and like to keep fresh oil in the engine. I prefer to change mine every 2000-2500mi. w/ filter whether it needs it or not. Plus it keeps me out in the garage more, away from the teenage daughter and wife debates or vacuum cleaner sound! I would rather rotate the spark plugs in my '94 Z28 with the SLP headers in the way than be the referee for those two!  The garage is my friend.. :cheers


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Maybe in a little newer Civic, or Camry, or Cavalier, or something like that, but not a performance car like this GTO. I can't see it. Too much heat, and wear and tear going on under this hood.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Believe me, I understand the reasoning behind changing fluids and filters more often than required. You don't want to know how much fluid (engine, tranny and diff) and filters I go through in a race season. 

But, though you might not want to use this new filter for anywhere near 8,500 miles, the average of the oil life monitoring system, this filter still provides excellent filtration even as small as 15 microns, which may provide long term benefits to the motor.

And... I threw the new filter out there as many of my customers have other cars besides the GTO that they may use longer oil change intervals for. :cheers


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

I bought the Amsoil filter but my oil guy said it hit the guard underneath (to long) I am runnning the 0/30 and plan to go 15000...would like to use there filter also.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

JWCACE said:


> I bought the Amsoil filter but my oil guy said it hit the guard underneath (to long) I am runnning the 0/30 and plan to go 15000...would like to use there filter also.


Do you remember what filter it was? I have been using the older SDF32 on my Z06 for a few years now. The SDF32 is a very small filter that has the same footprint as the stock ac delco unit. The new EAO32s just came out a few weeks ago and I don't have one yet. I'll order one and compare it to the stock filter. I'd be surprised to see if it is longer than the stock unit, but who knows. :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> For those of you are leery of running your oil as long as recommended by the oil life monitoring system, which averages 8,500 miles according to GM, due to concerns that the oil filter can't perform that long, AMSOIL has just introduced a new line of filters rated for 25,000 miles or one year for normal service, 15,000 miles or one year for severe service. This new line of filters was developed in conjunction with Wix and Donaldson, highly respected companies in the filtration market.
> 
> More info on these filters can be found here:
> AMSOIL Ea Oil Filter
> ...



Thanks. My brother is a preferred AMSOIL customer. Just looked at one of his new Ea filters (Ea011). Looks good...and it claims a 98.70% filter efficiency @ 15 microns, compared to about 80% efficiency for another Synthetic blend filter (Mobil 1?) 

Probably what I'll go with once I use up all of my AC-Delco Gold filters 

[Edit] Maybe I'll hang onto my Ultragold filters?
Just looked at an old AC-Delco filter catalog and noticed that they were also rated at a 98% efficiency, @ 8-10 microns


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

ModBoss2 said:


> [Edit] Maybe I'll hang onto my Ultragold filters?
> Just looked at an old AC-Delco filter catalog and noticed that they were also rated at a 98% efficiency, @ 8-10 microns


How did you get that catalog? I'd like to get my hands on one and take a look at it.

This guy has done his own testing on a lot of filters (hasn't done the new EAO line yet though). His testing of the UPF (Gold) line shows smallest, not average, pore size of 15 microns. It also shows the filters to be a very low flowing filter:
http://www.oilfilterstudy.com/ac-upf1218.htm

Compare that to the discontinued AMSOIL SDF line which had smallest pore size of 17 micron, but over three times the flow. 

http://www.oilfilterstudy.com/amsoil-sdf24.htm


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> How did you get that catalog? I'd like to get my hands on one and take a look at it.
> 
> This guy has done his own testing on a lot of filters (hasn't done the new EAO line yet though). His testing of the UPF (Gold) line shows smallest, not average, pore size of 15 microns. It also shows the filters to be a very low flowing filter:
> http://www.oilfilterstudy.com/ac-upf1218.htm
> ...



Where did I get it? It's given out by the thousands to any service center that stock and sells AC-Delco parts, just for the asking. And I made no mistake with their claims of 98% efficiency, @ 8-10 microns. My eyes aren't that bad yet. It's on the inside front cover.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

ModBoss2 said:


> Where did I get it? It's given out by the thousands to any service center that stock and sells AC-Delco parts, just for the asking. And I made no mistake with their claims of 98% efficiency, @ 8-10 microns. My eyes aren't that bad yet. It's on the inside front cover.


Thanks. I didn't mean to doubt you, I'm just very surprised by the claim. I've never seen a filter claim anywhere near that efficiency at 8-10 microns. :cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

JWCACE said:


> I bought the Amsoil filter but my oil guy said it hit the guard underneath (to long) I am runnning the 0/30 and plan to go 15000...would like to use there filter also.


I ordered some of the new EAO32 filter and they came in today. This filter has the same footprint as and if anything is shorter than the stock filter and should not have any clearance issues. :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> Thanks. I didn't mean to doubt you, I'm just very surprised by the claim. I've never seen a filter claim anywhere near that efficiency at 8-10 microns. :cheers


No problem. That catalog [several years old] was all that I was going on. I haven't even tried checking their site.

btw, I still might go with the AMSOIL filter because I've always had problems with getting these Gold AC-Delco filters to seal up. I found another drip forming, even @ one full turn of tightness.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

ModBoss2 said:


> btw, I still might go with the AMSOIL filter because I've always had problems with getting these Gold AC-Delco filters to seal up. I found another drip forming, even @ one full turn of tightness.


Interesting. I'd think getting the gasket right would be about the easiest part of making a filter...


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> Interesting. I'd think getting the gasket right would be about the easiest part of making a filter...


It's that hard as a rock, super-slick red gasket


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been using synthetic oil for years, shall we say...oh, 30 years. First, we have to change our paradigm about oils. Synthetics are not dino oil. Synthetics do it different. They do not respond to the byproducts of combustion. Too many old dino users don't understand the synthetic concept. I recommend you "read up" on these synthetics, Red Line, Royal Purple, Amsoil, Mobil 1, Syntec, just to name a few. My preference is Amsoil because of its non petroleum base. Yeh, stick it to the MAN!

Yellow and loving it. 2005 GTO


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> My preference is Amsoil because of its non petroleum base. Yeh, stick it to the MAN!
> 
> Yellow and loving it. 2005 GTO


:lol: 

:cheers


----------

